# 92fs full size barrel and 92a1?



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Will a 92fs barrel fit in a 92a1 frame? Do they make stainless barrels for 92a1s?


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Nevermind, berettausa.com says the barrel fits all 92 series. please lock thread


----------

